# Orchid Mantis suspected fall whilst moulting



## White Rose (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi everyone I'm Paul.
I have just joined and asking for urgent advice. 
Please see the attached photos.
My Orchid mantis moulted in the early hours.This morning I found her on the bottom of the enclosure (fell off the old skin I'm guessing whilst drying out) 
One of her forelegs is bent outwards.
I managed to gently get her on to a teaspoon and placed her back on the plants. She started to climb of her own accord on to the mesh however the bent foreleg only extends in and out at the end,struggling to use it for climbing...looks pretty bad. 
She cannot bring that foreleg in towards her body.
Are her days numbered? Will she still be able to catch flies with just one foreleg? 
Even if she survives this fall will the next moult be affected by the bent foreleg? 
I probably wont reply but a big thank you to anyone who can share some experience or advice


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 10, 2022)

Alright so her days aren't numbered. If she's eating and drinking then she'll be ok. Mantises can catch food just fine with one raptorial limb. Her next molt should take care of the problem. Just make sure to keep the humidity to what it needs to be for orchids and make sure she is hydrated.


----------



## White Rose (Mar 10, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Alright so her days aren't numbered. If she's eating and drinking then she'll be ok. Mantises can catch food just fine with one raptorial limb. Her next molt should take care of the problem. Just make sure to keep the humidity to what it needs to be for orchids and make sure she is hydrated.


Thank you for your time Wolven. I will monitor the situation with new found optimism


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 10, 2022)

If she is unable to catch her food, just hand feed it to her. When my Carolina mantis got too old to catch her food, I'd just cut open the insect and hold the juices to her mouth. Then she'd just grab it.


----------

